# Rob's Norway and Iceland Trip



## Rob Fisher (9/9/19)

Just making a thread I can post in when I travel to England, Northen Ireland, Holland, Norway, and Iceland soon!

Just need to decide what mods are going with to drive the Davrw DL's.


At this stage, it will be Dani Mini's, the white Stratum V4, a Hellfire Titan, and the Spyder GT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (9/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just making a thread I can post in when I travel to England, Northen Ireland, Holland, Norway, and Iceland soon!
> 
> Just need to decide what mods are going with to drive the Davrw DL's.
> View attachment 177253
> ...



No vapedroid on this trip?

But the selection you want to go is the best looking mods you have. Enjoy the travels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> No vapedroid on this trip?
> 
> But the selection you want to go is the best looking mods you have. Enjoy the travels.



Nope, I'm gonna only take 18650 mods this time @antonherbst. I always overpack and lug stuff across the planet I don't use... I will probably use the Dani Mini's mostly because they are so resilient to damage and the battery life on the Dicodes is great! Only taking Davrw's and some Mystics just in case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/9/19)

Can't wait to see pics and read travel tales, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/9/19)

....you know what would be the perfect airport lounge device........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (9/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, I'm gonna only take 18650 mods this time @antonherbst. I always overpack and lug stuff across the planet I don't use... I will probably use the Dani Mini's mostly because they are so resilient to damage and the battery life on the Dicodes is great! Only taking Davrw's and some Mystics just in case.



Epic few mods you are taking and enjoy the trip when it does start. 

Looking forward to the photos


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Epic few mods you are taking and enjoy the trip when it does start.
> 
> Looking forward to the photos



We fly on the 22nd Sep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

@Rob Fisher , this is going to be an amazing thread!
Wishing you well for the trip !

My vote is you perhaps include the Vaporesso Gen - just in case you need extra battery life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/9/19)

Mr @Rob Fisher , not to hijack your thread, but you mentioning Scandinavia has suddenly brought about a wave of nostalgia...
It is a pity you are going so early in the year, before winter has settled in.
My wife and I had our honeymoon in Swedish Lapland, late in January 2012 (we were lucky enough to be there during the most intense Auroras almost 4 decades).

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/19)

Oh wow! Beautiful pics. It's snowing at the moment so we may get to experience white countryside. And it will be white on the glacier. So looking forward to it and your pics just up the excitement levels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful pics. It's snowing at the moment so we may get to experience white countryside. And it will be white on the glacier. So looking forward to it and your pics just up the excitement levels.


If you are up at the glaciers, you should get some good Auroras on clear evenings! 
Soak it up, Lapland was by far the most incredible thing I have ever experienced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> If you are up at the glaciers, you should get some good Auroras on clear evenings!
> Soak it up, Lapland was by far the most incredible thing I have ever experienced.



We have been to the Arctic twice before and both times there was 100% cloud cover so we are hoping for a clear sky during the time we are there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have been to the Arctic twice before and both times there was 100% cloud cover so we are hoping for a clear sky during the time we are there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed for you! Looking forward to some long exposure images of a Dvarw and epic northern lights in the background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/9/19)

Enjoy the trip sir. Please leave that Hellfire Titan with me to look after while you are away. I promise to keep it in the same condition. Every time I see you post it I cry a little

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Six more sleeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/19)

OK, the travel kit has been decided... just Dani Mini's, Stratum V4 and Dvarw DL's for all of them. The expensive mods are staying behind this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (17/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, the travel kit has been decided... just Dani Mini's, Stratum V4 and Dvarw DL's for all of them. The expensive mods are staying behind this time.
> View attachment 177945


And a couple of litres of Red Pill?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/19)

Asterix said:


> And a couple of litres of Red Pill?



100% @Asterix! Fresh Red Pill stock should be arriving in the next day or so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/9/19)

Don't worry @Rob Fisher, it's very easy. 

Hold your mod in your hand.
Stand in the open doorway of the airplane
Jump and stretch your arms out wide.
Hey ... you're flying with your mod!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/19)

The travel vape kit has been culled to a few Dani Mini's and a Stratum V4... weight is an issue... all packed... one more sleep and off to the Arctic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Well Sir, have a good break , enjoy your arctic trip , we will miss you and be jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/19)

Enjoy it @Rob Fisher !
We looking forward to hearing your updates
And please tell us if Red Pill tastes different near the North Pole

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/19)

Silver said:


> And please tell us if Red Pill tastes different near the North Pole



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

Bon Voyage @Rob Fisher! I'm green with envy!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Bon Voyage @Rob Fisher! I'm green with envy!
> 
> View attachment 178302
> View attachment 178303







like this ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher may you have a super awesome trip. Be safe and remember to post lots of pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/19)

Last Dvarw PitStop before heading to the airport! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

Save travels @Rob Fisher , what an experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/19)

No leaks on the plane. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/19)

Jane Austins house in Bath. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/19)

Awesome beer at a local brewery in Bath. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/9/19)

Got to love it @Rob Fisher 
Raincoat and shorts!
So authentic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/19)

Roman Baths in Bath. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/19)

Guinness in Bath. Tomorrow Southhampton!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/19)

Flowers in Bath. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## camie (26/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just making a thread I can post in when I travel to England, Northen Ireland, Holland, Norway, and Iceland soon!
> 
> Just need to decide what mods are going with to drive the Davrw DL's.
> View attachment 177253
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> Just making a thread I can post in when I travel to England, Northen Ireland, Holland, Norway, and Iceland soon!
> 
> Just need to decide what mods are going with to drive the Davrw DL's.
> View attachment 177253
> ...


what a awesome collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/19)

Time to leave Bath and head for Southampton. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

The winds were too strong for the boat to get to Amsterdam so we headed to France instead. It was too rough to dock in France so we are heading straight to the Arctic and will have a day at sea today. The rocking boat was awesome for a great nights sleep last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The winds were too strong for the boat to get to Amsterdam so we headed to France instead. It was too rough to dock in France so we are heading straight to the Arctic and will have a day at sea today. The rocking boat was awesome for a great nights sleep last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy it , we miss you .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Cruising past the White Cliffs of Dover and on our way to Norway. Dani Silver and Dvarw DL and Newcastle Brown Ale. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Thanks for the updates and photos @Rob Fisher !
Dani Silver is looking super

I would say sail safe but I suppose the ship has a NASA control centre keeping you all safe 

Agreed with @ARYANTO - we miss you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/19)

Oh well, let's have yet another Newcastle!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/19)

Cruising past Oil Rigs in the North Sea. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/19)

Dani Red will be in service in the Noth Sea today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cruising past Oil Rigs in the North Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly became a chef on one of those, unfortunately it fell through. Wonder what would have been different in my life had that happened. It a sight to see @Rob Fisher , enjoy the cruise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

@Rob Fisher I'd love an insight into your decision-making process, when deciding which mod to use. Do you stand in front of your bursting-at-the-seams cupboard and lament the fact that you've got nothing to vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I'd love an insight into your decision-making process, when deciding which mod to use. Do you stand in front of your bursting-at-the-seams cupboard and lament the fact that you've got nothing to vape?


@Hooked it depends on where I'm going and what I'm doing. If it's a simple easy day out one of the stabwood or juma mods. If it a bit more action then a Dani mini is the order of the day.

On my trip it's mostly Dani Mini’s and one Stratum V4. Ll the fancy mods stayed at home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP (29/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The winds were too strong for the boat to get to Amsterdam so we headed to France instead. It was too rough to dock in France so we are heading straight to the Arctic and will have a day at sea today. The rocking boat was awesome for a great nights sleep last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just so the guys in SA have some idea as to why they would stop a boat/ferry from docking in NLD. If you think that the wind in cape town can get rough think again. I have seen a parked Mercedes-Benz vito van knocked on its side by gusts coming from the north see. Hope you enjoy it uncle Rob.

Reactions: Informative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/19)

We should finally hit some land tomorrow. Bergen Norway. Best I stay out of the casino. I won a bit and then lost it again. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> We should finally hit some land tomorrow. Bergen Norway. Best I stay out of the casino. I won a bit and then lost it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, they have your poker machine on the boat!
That’s fabulous @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Hello Norway!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (30/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hello Norway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kattegat looks different now.

Keep the pictures coming please Rob.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Bergen Norway. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/19)

Lovely pics @Rob Fisher !
Thanks

Lol, I saw your reflection in the ball

Raincoat / heavy jackets ......... and SHORTS again!
hehe

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Back on board so it's Newcastle time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

I'm a Ninja Vape expert and have vaped everywhere and no one has kakked me out. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Leaving Bergen. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/19)

@Rob Fisher , that is expert to ninja with the Dvarw DL!
Respect

Looking forward to the next stop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher it looks like you are having a super lekker time. Keep on posting cool pics.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a Ninja Vape expert and have vaped everywhere and no one has kakked me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher I've been meaning to ask you about vaping/smoking on board. Do they have smoking lounges where you are allowed to vape? And are you allowed to vape outside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179173
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher it looks like you are having a super lekker time. Keep on posting cool pics.



That is so classic @MrGSmokeFree !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)

Silver said:


> That is so classic @MrGSmokeFree !!!


Thank you @Silver . I must just work one out with shorts in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/19)

@Hooked they have a smoking section but I Ninja Vape everywhere. I'm just very aware of not being an idiot. So far I haven't had an issue at all. 

Today was awesome. We went into the mountains on the Flam Railway and it was snowing when we got to the top which was a bucket list tick. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver (1/10/19)

That’s so great @Rob Fisher 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked they have a smoking section but I Ninja Vape everywhere. I'm just very aware of not being an idiot. So far I haven't had an issue at all.
> 
> Today was awesome. We went into the mountains on the Flam Railway and it was snowing when we got to the top which was a bucket list tick.
> 
> ...


Knew you liked a cold vape @Rob Fisher , and this is taking it to new heights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked they have a smoking section but I Ninja Vape everywhere. I'm just very aware of not being an idiot. So far I haven't had an issue at all.
> 
> Today was awesome. We went into the mountains on the Flam Railway and it was snowing when we got to the top which was a bucket list tick.
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher If someone saw the vapour they'd think it's your breath since it's so cold!

You're having an awesome time and when you get back you need to frame that pic of your mod in the snow!! Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I nearly became a chef on one of those, unfortunately it fell through. *Wonder what would have been different in my life had that happened.* It a sight to see @Rob Fisher , enjoy the cruise.



Well, the rig could have exploded and you could have died

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/19)

Iceland is off the itinerary due to a hurricane that has moved into the route so we are doing some additional stops in Norway. Bummer. Today will be a dash chilly. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Asterix (2/10/19)

Stunning photos Rob! What a lovely experience. Although I get cold just looking at some of these pics.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

Stunning photos @Rob Fisher , thanks!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/19)

Stunning views indeed. Enjoy @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

@Rob Fisher , in this pic below it looks very shallow where the ship parked !
Was it quite a mission to get in there?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/10/19)

Hope you took a heater with to donate to Radi-aid


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , in this pic below it looks very shallow where the ship parked !
> Was it quite a mission to get in there?



The depth of the fjord is 250 meters!! And the fjord is 120 miles long!
Yesterday’s fjord was 220 miles!!!!
These fjords and mountains and waterfalls as massive!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

This is absolutely fascinating. Thank you @Rob Fisher for taking us with you on your trip of a lifetime!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (3/10/19)

Pity about Iceland. That would have been a highlight for sure.

It would be great if you could meet up with Morten Oen. Although he seems like the type that will laught at your Newcastles and give you something way more stronger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/19)

Dani Purple today in Norway. Last stop in Norway and off to Scotland next after two days at sea. Just a well because I need to rewick the Dvarw’s.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/19)

Wow... that pic of the ship and its surroundings. That is some view

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/19)

A full day of sun in Norway! Not a cloud in the sky all day. Warm in the sun and cold in the shade. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## BubiSparks (4/10/19)

I always had my suspicions, but within this thread there is ample proof that Uncle Rob is in fact a TROLL!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/19)

Chinese for dinner last night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/19)

Two days at sea now heading to Scotland. The North Sea is a lot calmer this time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A full day of sun in Norway! Not a cloud in the sky all day. Warm in the sun and cold in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange that there are clouds directly above you @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Strange that there are clouds directly above you @Rob Fisher!


Love the shorts @Rob Fisher , only a South African can pull something like that off. We’re tough and have barbed wire for chest hair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/19)

Practicing for Ireland! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/19)

In the middle of the North Sea. Only Oil Rigs to see. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> In the middle of the North Sea. Only Oil Rigs to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone on that oil rig is a big Vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/19)

Last day in the North Sea and the weather is ugly. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

@Rob Fisher, some questions for you, just out of curiosity ...


Have you (or anyone in your party) been seasick?
Is it easy to walk on the boat in terms of balance? Does it feel stable?
When you go on on shore expeditions, do you experience "seamen's legs"?
What do you do all day (other than drinking beer) ??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/19)

None


Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher, some questions for you, just out of curiosity ...
> 
> 
> Have you (or anyone in your party) been seasick?
> ...


 None of us have been seasick despite some pretty rough seas.
Anthea has sea legs on our last stop. 
When we are in shore we walk and do excursions to see the sights but when we are on board we drink beer and cocktails and listen to music, play bingo, go to shows in the theatre and eat often. 
Walking on the boat in rough seas is challenging but it’s on really been really rough twice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/19)

Dvarw pitstop complete. Should make it home without another pitstop. Bazinga. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/19)

Titanic Clock. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/19)

Belfast Northern Ireland. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/19)

Been into a few vape shops and they are all Mickey Mouse compared to SA shops. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/19)

Leprechaun’s trying to steal my Stratum V4!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

Thanks for the pics @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/19)

Stratum in Belfast






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...l-fjords-tour-rebel-tell-crew-want-liner.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

Dani Red for Dublin today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (9/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...l-fjords-tour-rebel-tell-crew-want-liner.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher Is it as bad as they say it is? And where are you? You should be right in the front with your placard!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

Well missing Iceland was a major issue. And then taking us to Scotland when they wouldn’t allow us to dock was another cockup and the food has been ok but it’s pretty much the same same everyday. But no we have had a great trip otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

Celebrating six years smoke free in Dublin! Bazinga.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Celebrating six years smoke free in Dublin! Bazinga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Rob Fisher , wow, absolutely magnificent achievement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/19)

Took a cruise to celebrate 6 years smoke free  - completely awesome @Rob Fisher

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

My first real Guinness in Dublin! Bazinga. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My first real Guinness in Dublin! Bazinga.
> View attachment 179907
> 
> 
> ...


Nectar from the Leprechauns, shrouded in mystery and brewed in secrecy to cast a spell of well-being on the lucky taster, I really miss it, so enjoy it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well missing Iceland was a major issue. And then taking us to Scotland when they wouldn’t allow us to dock was another cockup and the food has been ok but it’s pretty much the same same everyday. But no we have had a great trip otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear @Rob Fisher 
Im sure it will be compensated for on your next overseas trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Celebrating six years smoke free in Dublin! Bazinga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My gosh @Rob Fisher 
This is just awesome skipper!
Congrats on the 6 years !!!!

Thanks for everything you have done for us and the whole vaping industry!
6 years of legendary pioneering and exploration
What a journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/19)

Last day in Ireland and some Irish Dancing to round off. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/19)

And some more Guinness. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/19)

Molly Malone tried to hide my Dani Red Dvarw combo. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## johan (10/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Molly Malone tried to hide my Dani Red Dvarw combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The locals call her: "the tart with her cart"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

johan said:


> The locals call her: "the tart with her cart"


*Miss Malone's reputation*

In typical Dublin form, there's a good clutch of nicknames for 'Our Molly'. She's a popular lass, all right, but there's a certain theme running through these names which suggest she's not necessarily the kind of girl you take home to meet your Mam.

Here are a few of the better known names:

* The tart with the cart

*The dolly with the trolley

* The flirt in the skirt

* The dish with the fish

* The trollop with the scallop

(From the internet.)

Looks like some people ordered mussels but got crabs...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/19)

Irish Dancing. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/19)

Dani Red and Dvarw DL at Windsor Castle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/19)

Stonehenge Baby!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/19)

Homeward bound today. On our way to Heathrow shortly and then night flight home! Bazinga!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

I spotted this older lady vaping on her mobile scooter in Windsor UK! It was a pen pod system!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Most expensive beers in my life! Sheeezzz... Norway is expensive if you wanna drink alcohol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Melted snow river in Norway... cold and very fresh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Tomorrow I hit the Spar or Makro liquor stores looking for Newcastle Brown Ale!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Not a bad brown ale (Norwegian) but still prefer Newcastle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

No vape in the pic but a great shot of our boat from the snow-covered mountain down to the Fjord!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

A large snowball!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Getting snowed on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Dani Mini in the snow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Some Vikings showing some interest in the Dani Mini Red!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Anyone for fish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

Waiting for you to get home


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Waiting for you to get home



@ARYANTO I got home today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

